# Got our second Moderna shot!



## CarolfromTX (Mar 29, 2021)

Yay! We got our second shot yesterday. The only side effects for us were sore arms. Is that a light I see at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## Don M. (Mar 29, 2021)

We had our 2nd Moderna shots a couple of weeks ago.  This 2nd shot caused a very slight swelling of the upper arm and a small amount of itching pain.  These "side effects" went away after about 24 hours, and we are now good to go...and Boy, are we ready to go!


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 29, 2021)

We get ours next week. I am hoping to get together with friends later this spring and summer (vaccinated ones).


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 6, 2021)

Got our 2nd shots this morning.


----------



## jujube (Apr 6, 2021)

Both of us had flu-like symptoms from our second Moderna shots that lasted 24-48 hours.  It was worth it, though.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 7, 2021)

It's just started to be used in the UK.  Pfizer and Moderna were restricted for a while because of cases of Anaphylaxis and  people with certain conditions are unable to have them.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 7, 2021)

So far no major side effects. Our arms were slightly sore and we were tired today.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> So far no major side effects. Our arms were slightly sore and we were tired today.


Thanks for the update on the side effects, my second Moderna is due April 17th.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Apr 8, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks for the update on the side effects, my second Moderna is due April 17th.


The nurse told Dave that older folks seem to experience fewer side effects than the under 50 set. Anecdotal evidence of course. Dave and I only had sore arms, and not very sore at that.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 8, 2021)

Wife and I, we are in our 80s, had some effects after 2nd shot. Moderna. Wife felt real bad for about 24 hours and I just wanted to sleep and felt lousy. Next day we were much better.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 10, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> The nurse told Dave that older folks seem to experience fewer side effects than the under 50 set. Anecdotal evidence of course. Dave and I only had sore arms, and not very sore at that.


Have you made any travel or restaurant plans, Carol?  I know that you've been very eager to return to a normal life (as have I), and will be interested in hearing how things spin out for you.  I've made restaurant luncheon plans with GFs for early next month.  My 2nd vaccine is in a few days - they've been fully vaccinated already.


----------

